# oilrig days



## calorpig

hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
thank you.


----------



## Jim S

A list of the casualties of Piper Alpha is kept in the East Church of St Nicholas in Aberdeen and are inscribed on a memorial in the city's Hazlehead Park.


----------



## Supergoods

Ocean Rover is now drilling in Malaysia upgraded to 6500 feet moored capability
Ocean Kokui now renamed Ocean Quest because nobody could pronounce Kokui properly drilling in Gulf of Mexico upgraded to 3500 feet moored capability.
Both have had propulsion removed


----------



## timeout

With respect to Piper Alpha victims, visit your local library and reserve a copy of the Cullen Enquiry, in this publication you will find all too full details of the casualties.
I would ask that you do not do a disservice to the victims memory, by a casual glance through the names, cause of death, and cir***stances in which found, but that you read the full report, it is the very least that we owe them.


----------



## Steve Forber

*Bawden Drilling*

Hi
I was with Bawden Drilling from May 82/83 to around May 88
I started on the Ninian Northern with Bawden and was initially roustabout but then got a promotion to Motorman, I was transferred to Piper Alpha in 1983/84 and my Chief mechanic was old Spike Basovy, and his back to back was Doug brown.
I was transferred to Claymore at my own request worked on Brae A and B, Beatrice and finally ended up on Murchison, in 1987/88 when the piper blew up.
Can't remember too many names, but Doug brown, Ian Piper, Jeff Jones, Tommy Hayes, are a few I think that perished on the alpha, that I knew.
Hope this helps
Steve


----------



## captkenn

My son's Father in Law lost over 50 men on this disaster. This picture shews the Piper Alpha in her heyday. I once spent over a week on her Waiting on Weather for a chopper after being lifted aboard by basket.


----------



## captkenn

This is the Sedco 706 taken on new Years Day 2000


----------



## Don Matheson

Calorpig

If you are looking for information on the Piper Alpha I would suggest a book by one of the divers on board at the time. "Piper Alpha a survivors story" by Ed Punchard. 
Starts with a list of the lads who perished and ends with the lads who survived. In between he has some interesting points to make and discusses the parts played by the lads trying to get off. Very good but brings it all flooding back to me as I used to be on her and know a lot of the names in both lists.
Steve
Spike Basovy, a legend, and someone I just did my best to avoid. His back to back was Sandy McPherson a great guy to work with. Was a great rig with some wonderful crews. Did you ask for a transfer to get away from Spike?

Don


----------



## rikster

calorpig said:


> hi everyone just looking for info or pics on the following,ocean rover,ocean kokui,pentagon 81,dyvi offshore,bawden drilling,claymore alpha,piper alpha,sedco,db 100,safe holmia,and any info on the names of the crew that perished on piper as had a few friends that worked on her and cannot find a list
> thank you.


Hi, did you manage to source a list of the people of the victims on the Piper Alpha? I too have been searching for a list and have not found one.

Cheers, Rik.


----------



## Don Matheson

Rik

If you are looking for a list of those who survived and those who perished they are included in the book I mentioned on the last post before yours,
The book by Ed Punchard "The Piper Alpha A Survivors Story" will give you some insight into the disaster and the events afterwards. 
I have the book, but as I knew a whole lot of the guys, its a book I read now and again but keep secure as these workmates were important to me.
I also believe that you can source the "Cullen Report" but its a very heavy read. 

Don


----------



## robbiebobs

*piper*

Just want to say how good it is to read that people still have time to remember Piper Alpha. Thank you, my daughter was two and a half when her father was killed on the piper and it at times feels like public grief and private pain.


----------



## celsis

I remember that a guy who lived near me at the time, Dusty Miller, perished. It brought it home to our doorsteps.


----------



## Pat McCardle

captkenn said:


> This is the Sedco 706 taken on new Years Day 2000


Looks like the imaging has been 'adjusted'(EEK)*

Ernie Gibson,(Mud Engineer?) a mate & friend to many in Sunderland, lost in this disaster but remembered by many(Thumb)


----------



## Judd

Spike, there's a memory! I was on the Piper Alpha '78-'80 (roustabout, made up to roiughneck), I remember "Devon Yank" Denis, Suicide Al, Blankety Blank... our crew (Dave Burns, Dean Naylor, Malteser, me, and our crane operator) getting arrested in Aberdeen and spending 2 nights in solitary. Gordon "Aspro" Dow coming ashore and digging up the flowerbeds at Dyce Airport for the dope he buried 2 weeks earlier. As for Spike, my memory of him was throwing his tools off the pipe deck (him not me) but I understand that was a regular occurrence!! My memories of the Piper were good, until July 1988.


----------



## CajunDoll

Was that the Dusty Miller originally from Scotland (Aberdeen, perhaps) that had worked for ODECO previously in Aberdeen and in Brazil? If so, he was a friend of ours and worked for my husband in those locations. We lost touch and I'm wondering if it's the same Dusty Miller?


----------

